# Stila And Barbie



## psmap85 (Jan 9, 2009)

Stila and barbie are teaming up for a collection.

Check out the link:

Getting Dolled Up: Stila and Mattel Make a Deal - Beauty Industry News - WWD.com


----------



## lilMAClady (Jan 9, 2009)

Must. Have. Foxy!


----------



## elmo1026 (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so getting the foxy doll set. cause when i was 1 month old my first barbie was the foxy doll from my sister it was hers. ha ha. and i am made that barbie wont get back together with mac. maybe if they did they could come out with a black barbie mac doll this time. sad face!


----------



## HeatherAnn (Jan 10, 2009)

I always knew Barbie was a slut.  First she loves MAC now she loves stila.
Just kidding- I'm completely on board


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jan 10, 2009)

I am ultra excited about this!  I will be on Sephora.com everyday looking for this collection starting Feburary first.  I am always so disappointed with the stilla eye shadow/blush trios because the blush shades are so pale so I never buy them, but the Foxy Doll Can looks totally promising and I can't wait to see the talking palette!


----------



## Tudor Rose (Jan 10, 2009)

Since I missed out on the MAC line, I'm all over this. The annoying thing is that I'm on a budget (grrrr...) and can only choose one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I feel like you're getting a lot for your $40 here though. I'm leaning towards Ponytail or Jewel.


----------



## mizuki~ (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm excited for this! I'll get at least one can for sure


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Jan 14, 2009)

wasnt this suppose to launch on sephora.com today?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jan 14, 2009)

They are all already temporarily out of stock!  They can't be sold out already!


----------



## redecouverte (Jan 14, 2009)

i am sooooooo saaad!! this is Manish Arora all over again!


----------



## shyste (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_They are all already temporarily out of stock! They can't be sold out already!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redecouverte* 

 
_i am sooooooo saaad!! this is Manish Arora all over again!_

 

Ijust got off the phone with Mira @ the 800 # for Sephora..she is saying that it's showing temp out of stock because it has not even posed yet so the product is not sold out..just not posted to the website yet..she is saying to keep checking...waiting to call back and see if I get someone different and if they says the same thing....


----------



## shyste (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shyste* 

 
_Ijust got off the phone with Mira @ the 800 # for Sephora..she is saying that it's showing temp out of stock because it has not even posed yet so the product is not sold out..just not posted to the website yet..she is saying to keep checking...waiting to call back and see if I get someone different and if they says the same thing...._

 

Called the # again..spoke with Laya..she also said the product is not in yet just loaded to the website won't be in until FEB...she said to add to your favorites on the website and check back around the last week of Jan..beginning of FEB to get the cans...the talking palette is available now though..so all hope is not lost!


----------



## Stormy (Jan 14, 2009)

Jewel WILL BE MINE!!!  It it supposed to be in stock on the site today?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jan 14, 2009)

Opps!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shyste* 

 
_Called the # again..spoke with Laya..she also said the product is not in yet just loaded to the website won't be in until FEB...she said to add to your favorites on the website and check back around the last week of Jan..beginning of FEB to get the cans...the talking palette is available now though..so all hope is not lost!_

 
Thank Goodness!


----------



## elmo1026 (Jan 14, 2009)

twinkle twinkle, do you really like stila, i never used there products, and i worried that is not women of color friendly? do they come up chalky on our skin tone?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redecouverte* 

 
_i am sooooooo saaad!! this is Manish Arora all over again!_

 
LMAO!  You are so funny and that sounded so sad.


----------



## elmo1026 (Jan 14, 2009)

o yeah i can not find the talking palette online right now?


----------



## Stormy (Jan 14, 2009)

Yup, I just called too and the cans won't be avialable till Feb.  Phew, I was worried I missed it!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 14, 2009)

*DEAD* at Barbie looking like the mama from _Crooklyn_. Very cute collection, though.


----------



## shyste (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stormy* 

 
_Yup, I just called too and the cans won't be avialable till Feb. Phew, I was worried I missed it!_

 
So you thought I was lying?


----------



## shyste (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elmo1026* 

 
_o yeah i can not find the talking palette online right now?_

 
Sephora: Stila Barbie Loves Stila Talking Palette ($72 Value): Eyeshadow Sets


----------



## redecouverte (Jan 14, 2009)

Twinkle Twinkle: hehe...manish was terrible!! I missed the e/s palette by a second. I was entering my payment info and when i pressed submit, i got an error message, this item is unavailable!! i was like whaaat it is in my cart, i am checking out! this shouldn't be happening!!

anyways, so i see all these goodies will be available in february. I'll stalk them everyday!!


----------



## Stormy (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shyste* 

 
_So you thought I was lying?_

 

Ummmmm....no.  Why would you think that?  I was just calling to confirm for myself.  Sometimes customer service is wrong.


----------



## shyste (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stormy* 

 
_Ummmmm....no. Why would you think that? I was just calling to confirm for myself. Sometimes customer service is wrong._

 
well because I posted that I talked w/2 different ladies..maybe u didn't see it or whatever it is no big deal...I like to verify for myself as well..


----------



## sweetmelissa (Jan 19, 2009)

The cans are so super cute!  I'm a sucker for cute packaging ...and Stila...and I really must own these.  At the very least I feel like I HAVE to get Malibu since I was born in '71.


----------



## jsky83 (Jan 20, 2009)

These arrived in my Sephora today. I love the Jewel one.


----------



## HeatherAnn (Jan 20, 2009)

They are also available at sephora.com as of today... i just ordered Jewel & malibu barbie!


----------



## TwistedFaith (Jan 22, 2009)

I ordered Foxy Barbie this morning, can't wait to get it!


----------



## Ernie (Jan 23, 2009)

Are these colors all new, not repromotes?


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jan 24, 2009)

need swatches


----------



## HeatherAnn (Jan 28, 2009)

i FINALLY got my order from sephora today (malibu & jewel barbie cans) and I have to say I a little disappointed.   Maybe it's because I've been so excited for over a week waiting for it.  I'm putting it away for a few hours & then  looking at it again.  Maybe I'll feel better about it then.


----------



## mizuki~ (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeatherAnn* 

 
_i FINALLY got my order from sephora today (malibu & jewel barbie cans) and I have to say I a little disappointed.   Maybe it's because I've been so excited for over a week waiting for it.  I'm putting it away for a few hours & then  looking at it again.  Maybe I'll feel better about it then._

 
Aww why is it disappointing? I'm still not very impressed with them yet so I haven't ordered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 oh yeah, post some pics for us if you can?


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeatherAnn* 

 
_i FINALLY got my order from sephora today (malibu & jewel barbie cans) and I have to say I a little disappointed.   Maybe it's because I've been so excited for over a week waiting for it.  I'm putting it away for a few hours & then  looking at it again.  Maybe I'll feel better about it then._

 
I'm the exact opposite. I got the Malibu can & I really like it.  But I had really low expectations, lol, maybe thats why I'm not disappointed.
I'd take pics, but I pulled my back & I'm stuck on the couch.


----------



## mizuki~ (Jan 28, 2009)

^ how big is the can? And is it wort the $40?

btw hope you feel better soon


----------



## laguayaca (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeatherAnn* 

 
_I always knew Barbie was a slut.  First she loves MAC now she loves stila.
Just kidding- I'm completely on board_


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The can is smaller that a real paint can...guessing I'd say its about 7" high & about 6-7" wide.  I feel like the colors in the trio have decent payoff & Barbie is on the cover of it so its cute.  I liked the bronzer & also tried it on my eyes & thought it was pretty.  The lipgloss is very light so it doesn't show up too well on my pigmented lips, but it smells & feels very nice.  I didn't use the mascara cause I had also bough Dior Iconic & was dying to use it...and OMG that stuff is amazing, I will use it until the day I die, everyone should get it!!!  As I said, I wasn't expecting to get any use out of it so I was pleasantly surprised as to how much I liked eveything.  If you break it down I would pay $20 for the palette, $10 for the can cause its cute & $10 for the lipgloss & mascara, so I don't mind shelling out the $40.  I'm glad I only got the one I liked the most.  I wouldn't need anymore besides this one.  If I had bought all for & spend $120 I would have kicked myself though, lol.  HTH!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT...OK, I'm a bad quesstimator...the can is 5" tall & 4.5" wide


----------



## HeatherAnn (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok I feel a little better.  I think my expectations were just too high.  I am happy with all the colors in the Jewel Barbie can.  At first I though they snuck yet another kitten eyeshadow in there, but comparing them side by side they are different.

The 2 eyeshadows in the Malibu Barbie kit are really nice but the Bronzer is YUCK.  It's really shimmery & really ORANGE.  There is no way I can use this as a bronzer w/o looking like an oomp loompa.  I'm thinking maybe I can use it as an eyeshadow?  The lip glaze, while a very pretty pale peachy pink in the tube does not show up on my pigmented lips at all.

Don't get me wrong, I like both the kits, I'm just not totally over the moon for them like I thought I'd be.  The packaging is really cute it is SO literal. I liked the Barbie loves MAC packing much better as it looked kind of cool and updated and this looks a little on the childish side (especially the Jewel one--  At least the 3 other cans have a nice kitschy retro vibe to them.)

Worth having if you love Barbie & love stila (which I do).  But someone lukewarm on either side of this equation may be a bit let down.


----------



## trendoid (Feb 3, 2009)

The only stuff from this collection that I like are the Asian exclusives. I'm praying for someone to put them up on eBay!


----------



## MzFit (Feb 15, 2009)

I went and got the smokey pallet yesterday and I am returning it today the shadows are way to chalky I just can't work with them at all.

I think it is the lid colour that kills it most chalky and zero colour pay off. I find any shadows that shimmer with stila go on like butter but everything else is a chalk nightmare.





UDPP  was used as a base.





You can see the chalkyness just from swatching.


----------



## CfromParis (Mar 10, 2009)

I got the jewel doll can and was a little disapointed...the e/s are veeeeeery loose (not what I prefer) but the packaging is very cute: it makes a really nice brush holder


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 22, 2009)

I just got the Jewel can today (last one at my Sephora). I have to be a little weird though and ask how the lip gloss works? I thought it was like a pen but no color came up out of it


----------



## rbella (Apr 27, 2009)

I got the same one that MzFit got and I have to agree.  But, I'm keeping it b/c I can't resist the Barbie.


----------

